# Double Trouble!



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

How would you like to own this duo!?!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I wouldn’t kick them out of the gun safe.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Such a nice couple. I assume that they play well together and with others.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Oh, and if the question was asking if someone would give these two “orphans” a good home? Then I’d happily volunteer to take them into my loving home.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That MP5 would certainly make for a bad day for a burglar.


----------

